# Krill oil for omega 3's?



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been reading about krill oil being a better, healthier source of omega 3 than fish oil, because krill don't have heavy metals, and they have more health benefits? I have really been considering giving krill oil, along with coconut oil for omega 6's. Any thoughts on something like this?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed krill oil and coconut oil every other day, it is definitely better for the dog but boy, is it expensive.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I know coconut oil is pretty expensive, but i haven't ever even looked for any krill oil. I'm gonna check around on the prices here and go from there.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Make sure you get the one without mixed tocopherols as this is essentially soy.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Gotcha! Thanks.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I don't understand krill oil as the level of EPA/DHA (the important omega 3s for our dogs) are ALOT lower than that found in salmon. sardine oil. I use a liquid human fish oil with a very high EPA/DHA that is certified free of PCBs, heavy metals, and toxins.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

So I've been wondering... what about olive oil? That's supposed to be a very healthy oil for people, what about for dogs? We have a large supply of olive oil on hand, since we use it in cooking quite a bit. This is something I could easily slip to the dogs without Mr. Fundog having a cow about it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I don't understand krill oil as the level of EPA/DHA (the important omega 3s for our dogs) are ALOT lower than that found in salmon. sardine oil. I use a liquid human fish oil with a very high EPA/DHA that is certified free of PCBs, heavy metals, and toxins.


Here is some info on why I am thinking about the switch.Krill Oil For Pets | Essential Omega-3 Source - Mercola.com


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

oh wow the product in that link is really expensive. i don't think krill oil capsules are as much

i met a vet once who suggested krill oil but I never considered it for some reason. maybe i'll look into using that next time I run out instead of capsules from small oily fish


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yea, I won't be getting any from there, that was just for the benefit info. That product is really high.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Fundog said:


> So I've been wondering... what about olive oil? That's supposed to be a very healthy oil for people, what about for dogs? We have a large supply of olive oil on hand, since we use it in cooking quite a bit. This is something I could easily slip to the dogs without Mr. Fundog having a cow about it.


 is olive oil ok for dogs

This might help, I personally believe Olive oil should be for humans not dogs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Here is a good overview of omega 3s for pets. EFA's for Pets/Omega Threes For therapeutic dosages, several vets I've talked to have all recommended 300 mg of combined DHA/EPA per 10 lbs of body weight. Carlson's Finest Fish Oil, which is the human supp. we use, has 800 mg EPA, 500 mg DHA per teaspoon.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It wa suggested by my Holistic vet to use krill oil, but of course I was already giving it.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've not given it to the dogs, but I tried krill oil myself instead of my usual fish oil that my eye doc has me on for dry eyes. The krill oil was a big fat fail compared to the fish oil I normally use and I will not be buying more.

For reference this is the fish oil my eye doc has me on: NutraOrigin ::: Advanced Nutritional Supplements
It makes my eyes feel like they did when I had the temporary plugs put in my tear ducts prior and during healing of PRK on my eyes last year. So thats a pretty significant difference! It seems to help my torn meniscus that I conservatively manage too.

Again this is just my experience personally as a human, lol.

I use a lot of virgin cold pressed coconut oil in cooking. Dogs get to lick the spoon if I'm feeling generous lol.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Here is a good overview of omega 3s for pets. EFA's for Pets/Omega Threes


Be very critical when reading that article. It contain factual errors and she shows little understanding of how ALA, EPA and DHA work.
Here is one example:


> You see, ALA must be converted to EPA and DHA to be of any nutritional benefit.





> The fact is that ALA is not readily converted to EPA and is severely restricted in its conversion to DHA


The first statement is positively false. ALA once ingested is used as fuel, incorporated into tissue lipids or metabolized to DPA, EPA or DHA. Puppies in their neonatal period convert ALA directly to DHA, DPA and EPA but their ability to do convert into DHA diminish as they grow. Adult dogs keep their ability to convert ALA to DPA and EPA but not directly to DHA. Now, this is where DPA comes in. ALA converted to DPA is distributed throughout the body where it is used in DHA synthesis.
Quote from the UConn source below:


> One such organ is the neural system, where it was shown that neuronal cells convert DPA to DHA and a hallmark characteristic of brain and nerves is the abundance of DHA


Assessment of the omega-3 fatty acid status of the dog | Articles | Veterinarians | Diet & Health | International Omega-3 Learning and Education Consortium for Health and Medicine


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Okay, so this thread is forming another question in my mind:

Is supplemental fish oil required in the raw fed dog's diet? Will the dog suffer a nutritional deficiency without it? Are there any "ifs" that might make the supplement unnecessary? For example, a goat that is fed grass and hay only-- I recall in another thread it was mentioned that the grass fed meats contain those omegas that are supplemented by the fish oil.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

> Is supplemental fish oil required in the raw fed dog's diet? Will the dog suffer a nutritional deficiency without it? Are there any "ifs" that might make the supplement unnecessary? For example, a goat that is fed grass and hay only-- I recall in another thread it was mentioned that the grass fed meats contain those omegas that are supplemented by the fish oil.


As I understand it yes, you need omega 3's to balance out omega 6, which meat has a lot of. Grassfed meats I believe are shown to have fairly high omega 3's, but it may depend on how the animal was fed (grass fed vs grass finished). Feeding oily fish (mackerel, sardines, etc.) can be another way to get omega 3's without supplementation.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Fundog said:


> Okay, so this thread is forming another question in my mind:
> 
> Is supplemental fish oil required in the raw fed dog's diet? Will the dog suffer a nutritional deficiency without it? Are there any "ifs" that might make the supplement unnecessary? For example, a goat that is fed grass and hay only-- I recall in another thread it was mentioned that the grass fed meats contain those omegas that are supplemented by the fish oil.



Yes it is required. If you feed all grass fed red meats, fed no grain at all you are getting a good amount of omegas. Or, if you feed a quality oily fish like salmon on a regular basis each week then you are also getting enough. But, if you aren't able to feed either of those then you need to supplement with a quality fish oil. Or krill, which I am considering.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

So if I got them each a tin of sardines a couple times a month, do you suppose that would be enough?

The goat I will be getting them is entirely grass fed, besides mama's milk. The goats are "four legged farm hands," and primarily kept as pets, lol. 

Not so sure about the beef they are getting, or the chicken-- pretty certain the chicken legs are from commercially farmed chickens. But for sure the goat will be grass/hay fed exclusively after weaning.

So I suppose I could get them a tin of sardines now and then-- particularly if I get some for Hubby too. (wink)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

As long as the goat is fed several times a week. If you feed canned sardines, get low or no sodium.


----------

